# Facelifted Audi TT Confirmed for AMI Leipzig Show in April & The Changes Aren't Just Skin Deep.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

No we don't have any photos to show you. The above pic is was a sneek peek of the current generation TT when it premiered and is just to compliment the story but the AMI Leipzig show website has listed the Audi TT as a world premiere. Like most who found the listing, we'd assumed this meant the mid-lifecycle facelift that has become the norm in the product span. We've since confirmed with Audi sources that this is indeed the case.
Those with whom we inquired didn't expand upon how extensive the makeover might be but we expect it to be more of a C6 A6 style evolution than a full on re-working as the A4 saw between B6 and B7 generations. What we can confirm is that the changes won't just be skin deep. Likely TTS and TT RS drivetrains will carry over but we hear the TT 2.0T with its EA888 generation 2.0T will receive a power bump through the addition of Valvelift as seen on the B8 A4. In the A4 this means horsepower of 211 and torque at 258 lb-ft. That's up from 200 hp and 236 lb-ft. and with torque approaching TTS levels if those same numbers carry over. 
We've read some posts by hopeful readers that the facelift may be shown a week earlier at the New York Auto Show. Don't count on it. Audi is not planning a press conference at New York so a new launch would be very unlikely. Those travelling to NY though will get to see the smaller Detroit e-tron concept if the New York Auto Show website is correct.
AMI Leipzig's press day is April 10 so expect more exact details and photography of the facelifted TT to surface around that time.
* AMI Leipzig Website *


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Facelifted Audi TT Confirmed for AMI Leipzig Show in April & The Ch ... ([email protected])*

cool. thanks for the update


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a hunch they may try take the front end (lights, grille, etc) from an a new A1 and try merge that with a TT? That would look pretty darn good, IMO - give it an even meaner look. The TT is about smooth lines though, so I guess we'll see. I know, either way, I'm going to be jealous as all hell if this happens because I always seem to be the guy who wants the latest toy that no one else has....except these toys are hella expensive.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

Hmmm. Curious to hear how the new TT and TTS powertrains come out... this is going to be shown a few days before my TTS arrives.


----------



## Georg[email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (JimInSF)*

I've heard the TTS engine is capable of more in factory tune. You have to wonder if they'll give it a bump.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I've heard the TTS engine is capable of more in factory tune. You have to wonder if they'll give it a bump.

For someone with a new one arriving in the days immediately following this, I would not be happy to hear of material TTS or RS changes for 2011, my new car would be substantially devalued before it even reached the dealer! It's not like they don't make changes all the time of course, but one does not expect it in a model that's only been available in the first place for less than 18 months...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_ I would not be happy to hear of material TTS or RS changes for 2011, my new car would be substantially devalued before it even reached the dealer! It's not like they don't make changes all the time of course, but one does not expect it in a model that's only been available in the first place for less than 18 months...

Don't worry Jim, if you APR that beast once you get it, you'll still surpass whatever factory improvements there would be in terms of power. Now if they are just ECU "up-tuning" from the 2009/2010 TTS you'll only see a small change as they always do, if there is hardware changed out, that could be a different story. 
I may be the devil on your should to get APR'd to Stage1 though!


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

Well, that's the thing - if the TTS is also getting a valve lifted engine, then the 2010 would really be the "old model" before mine even gets to the dealer!
And if it doesn't, then what would the practical difference be from the regular TT with equal torque and produced lower in the range? (More peak HP, but only if you rev it, and I'd wonder how this would affect real world performance by comparison.)


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

In either case, what's the likelihood of availability anytime soon here in the States being this is only being introduced at a show in April? I mean, people in Europe probably won't be able to get the car until maybe next fall...if they can place orders sometime this summer? And then we'll see it in car shows here early next winter in US spec and then possibly order them by summer 2011 for fall 2011 arrival? That's a year and a half after you'll have your TTS. Of course, all speculation but just going off by what I know from the US introduction of the TTS.


_Modified by sr_erick at 11:29 AM 3/26/2010_


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

Well, yes, I'd certainly feel better then - but some of the brits on the UK TT forum are saying production of the new ones begins week 22 or 27, which would mean they could potentially be here already in July or August. I guess all we can do is wait (with baited breath in my case...) and see!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_Well, that's the thing - if the TTS is also getting a valve lifted engine, then the 2010 would really be the "old model" before mine even gets to the dealer!
And if it doesn't, then what would the practical difference be from the regular TT with equal torque and produced lower in the range? (More peak HP, but only if you rev it, and I'd wonder how this would affect real world performance by comparison.)

No, TT won't get Valvelift is my guess. Valvelift is an EA888 design feature. EA888 is the newest version of the 2.0T and pretty modular, lower frictional loss, etc. It debuted in the A4 B8 with Valvelift but actually predated that model through a quiet rollout in A3 and TT without Valvelift. Power output is nearly the same but internally at companies like APR they call that engine TSI as that's what VW calls it. It is an important difference and here's why.
TTS and S3 use a beefed up version of the elder 2.0T. It has been developed for more hp than it has and it could see a bump though that bump would likely come from boost. They won't develop (at least that I know of) Valvelift for that engine though because of the way the development cycle works. Think of the TTS as the RS 4 - highly developed older chassis and the EA888 as the B8 A4/S4 with newer modular improvements but it hasn't been developed to the level of the RS 4 yet. Think of those two cars and how they fit in the Audi line and you can then think of the two engines with similar development cycle positioning and you get the idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (sr_erick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr_erick* »_In either case, what's the likelihood of availability anytime soon here in the States being this is only being introduced at a show in April? I mean, people in Europe probably won't be able to get the car until maybe next fall...if they can place orders sometime this summer? And then we'll see it in car shows here early next winter in US spec and then possibly order them by summer 2011 for fall 2011 arrival? That's a year and a half after you'll have your TTS. Of course, all speculation but just going off by what I know from the US introduction of the TTS.

_Modified by sr_erick at 11:29 AM 3/26/2010_

My guess would be 2011 North American TTs will migrate to the new car but that is a guess. Based on the timing it's not unreasonable to assume this. Audi won't wait 12 months to bring it here though I suspect they could push it off to a 2011 1/2.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The base 2.0TFSI get replaced by the new EA888 valvelift engine with 210 PS. (little less in hp's)
Pre orders of the FL TT can be placed in may and delivery will start between week 24-27.
The new TT will be awesome, with with a lot of upgrades.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Re: (The Pretender)*

TT envy, pun intended.
The current TTS is a special car as is. With Motor Trend running a 0-60 of 4.6 seconds that's a great performance yardstick out-of-the-box for $46K, etc...
A valve lifted 2.0 in the next iteration of TT will close the gap between the two models, and face-lift may create some new desired features, but the TTS, as is, is still not to be diminished.
I would plan to keep this car for many years (6+ minimum). They will always come up with better technology, etc. This creates the want by consumers to trade in for the newer model. Sometimes the "improvements" are not aesthetically better.
I understand your concern and logic, but even Audi can't take away the gap between the two models or they eliminate the "S" factor.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (LongviewTx)*

All true LongviewTx - the 2010 TTS rocks, performance wise, comfort wise, and aesthetically, which is why I wanted one in the first place, but the trick is, if the changes are significant and to arrive in the immediate future, the value of a new TTS will likely be substantially diminished by comparison. 
I'll be curious to see if The Pretender and others are just making this stuff up or if it's real - significant changes to be available still in the first half of this year and putting the 2011 TT much closer to the TTS in performance but at base TT prices, plus adding a lot of new features, would likely be pretty hard on the value of current TTS models.


----------



## Drollomite Man (Feb 24, 2007)

The biggest factor in diminishing the value of a new car is simply buying the car. I just don't believe the value of a brand new '010 TTS will be affected much by the introduction of a refreshed TT. The TTS already represents a refresh, if you will. My guess, and it's just a guess, is that the facelift will apply mostly to the TT, not the TTS. I wouldn't look for new features to be added, certainly not without increasing prices. Most likely, the facelift will change some appearance items, like DRLs, and also include the uprated engine as others have mentioned. I still think there will be separation between the TT and TTS. Let's face it, Audi has to do something to rejuvenate TT sales, even if a little. If a facelift accomplishes that, it will lift the value of all Mk2s, so you could actually benefit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_I'll be curious to see if The Pretender and others are just making this stuff up or if it's real - significant changes to be available still in the first half of this year and putting the 2011 TT much closer to the TTS in performance but at base TT prices, plus adding a lot of new features, would likely be pretty hard on the value of current TTS models.

I don't know his sources but I know mine. As a rule I don't guess unless I tell you I'm guessing. I think Drollomite Man (welcome to the site btw) is correct in that changes will probably be subtle and probably update a few things like LED DRLs. The TTS and especially TTRS designs are newer and less likely to be changed by any merit.


----------



## Drollomite Man (Feb 24, 2007)

My info comes from AoA, at the Chicago Auto Show. Reading between the lines, I don't think the facelift will be that big of a deal. The 211-hp engine will be a nice upgrade (wouldn't it be sweet with a manual?); combined with the lighter weight of the TT, it should keep it more than a step ahead of its other VAG brethren using that engine. On my wish list would be to make the S line front and rear fascias standard--I feel the more aggressive look suits the car. I still think the TTS is a hugely underrated package that won't be challenged by any facelifted '011. I might wish for a reduction in turbo lag, however don't know if that's possible with the larger turbo. Certainly wouldn't stop me from buying the car if I had the means, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Drollomite Man)*

They did S-line standard late in production on B7 so maybe...








and yes, MT6 would be awesome.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This is what i hear and hope.
I hope for keyless entry and start in the facelift TT, like the A4 B8 .
Inside we can possible see a multi media system like the new A1 with pop-up screen.
New leather layout to eliminate sagging, new colours.
On the out-side, head and rearlights, front and rear bumpers, wheels, grill, bonnet could be changed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (The Pretender)*

Some new info as of this morning...

_Quote »_Audi will present a spectacular lineup of premieres at the AMI Leipzig, along with its current model range. The product improvement of the Audi TT Roadster and Audi TT Coupé will be shown to the public for the first time during the exhibition. Other highlights include the German premiere of the new Audi A1, the Audi A8 and the Audi RS 5 Coupé, the Audi e-tron show car and the car that won the 2009 DTM (German Touring Car Masters).
Visitors to the 2,300 square-meter (24,757 square-foot) Audi exhibition stand in Hall 1 will find no fewer than 25 production models and two show cars. The exhibition runs from April 9-18. The DKW Malzoni will participate in the traditional exhibit in the Glass Hall. In addition, Audi will again participate in the “AMI fuel-saving driving lesson” this year with three models.
Audi will be showing almost its entire current model range at the AMI Leipzig – from the Audi A1 to the company’s flagship car, the Audi A8. Michael-Julius Renz, Head of Sales for Germany at AUDI AG, will present detailed information on the premieres, products and promotional activities during the Press conference on April 9 at 9 a.m. at the Audi exhibition stand (No. C02) in Hall 1.
DTM Champion Timo Scheider will also take part in the press conference. The product improvement of the Audi TT will celebrate its world premiere in Leipzig. To mark the 30th anniversary of quattro, the Coupé and Roadster continue building upon the successful history of the TT models. The new Audi A1 will also be making its first appearance at an exhibition in Germany. Urban, sporty and individual – they’re all hallmarks of the smallest Audi model. It offers customers a wide range of possibilities for customization, the latest technology in its sophisticated infotainment system, and high efficiency coupled with an extraordinarily fun driving experience.
Audi has taken up the task of lowering fuel consumption and CO2 levels – with the focus on further advancements in the combustion engine and its environment. High priority is also placed on further development of alternative drive systems, such as electromobility. This is right in keeping with the concept behind the Detroit show car Audi e-tron, which will also be exhibited in Leipzig.
Right next to the new-car exhibit, this year Audi will also be offering attractive, recent Audi company cars for sale under the “Audi Approvedlus” brand. Prospective customers will find a wide range of Audi models filling the 660 square-meter (7,104 square-foot) exhibition area, along with information about the “Audi Approvedlus” brand.
Once again this year, Audi will participate in the “AMI fuel-saving driving lesson” with three Audi cars. This event, sponsored by the German Motor Vehicle Importers Association (VDIK), teaches exhibition visitors highly efficient driving techniques. Professional trainers will demonstrate techniques for lowering fuel consumption with an Audi A3, an Audi A4 and an Audi A6.
In addition to the exhibition of car models, the Audi stand will also feature many promotional activities. Guests can try out the Xbox game “Forza III” and compete against each other in this car race. There will also be prize drawings for two DTM VIP packages. The packages include direct access for the winners to the driver paddocks. DTM driver Timo Scheider will sign autographs for an hour at the Audi stand on April 10, starting at 11 a.m. At 1 p.m., the DTM champion will take his place on a so-called “celebrity sofa” in the Glass Hall.
“Hidden Treasures” is the theme for this year’s edition of the traditional exhibition in the Glass Hall. Audi will participate with a DKW Malzoni, a full-blooded 1965 sport coupé with a 60 hp two-stroke, three-cylinder engine.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

That's looks like a Photoshop job but definitely something along the lines of what I was thinking.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

6MT, 2.0T and Quattro please.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (The Pretender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Pretender* »_









Headlights and hood are killer, grille and lower bumper area are not as hot as the current set up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (The Pretender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Pretender* »_









Interesting, but definitely a photoshop based on a press photo of the current TT S-line.


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So just when is the 2011 tt coming out. Like others said, its not too good of an idea to buy a month or two out, when the next model year is coming. Unless you get a few thousand off. So you dont take a double dep. hit.
And what are the new changes,,, or is that still not offical?
An area audi dealer told me they have 2011 a4's on the lot, and I could order a 2011 tts now and he was thinking a Sept-Oct. when they get here.
Only thing is,, thats a month or two past my lease turn in. lolol
So Im kinda in the same boat. But this would also include % rates on 2011's. 2010's have 2.9% for upto 66 months and 3.4% for 72.
Maybe these will get better too when the 2011's come. How does Audi usually handle their discounts on last years model?
I also have heard the USA is only 10% of Audi's market, so there might not be much give.


----------



## Drollomite Man (Feb 24, 2007)

The details of the changes have been covered on other posts here. You can also go to the News section and read Audi's official press release. Basically, the 211 hp engine becomes the base powerplant, the front and rear fascias will resemble the current S line bumpers, and LED running lights will be standard, I believe. The TTS gets an updated grille and fog lights with chrome bling. According to Audi, the '11 TT will be available first quarter of '11 in the U.S., which is much later than the rest of the lineup. Don't know the reason for this, or if it will change as time goes on. Dealers are getting some '010 TTs, but not in huge numbers, and the inventory will have to take them through the end of the year. Last year there were some big discounts available, but no telling if that will be the case again this summer/fall. If I had the bucks, I'd get a '10 TTS. There are no mechanical changes with the '11, and I don't know if I like the new grille.


----------



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

FWIW, the new Golf "R" (some call it the new "R20"), replacing the R32, has 278hp from its 2.0T engine. Would be a damn shame if that did not carry over to the 011 TT


----------

